# Visa run



## thirty6chambers (Jul 31, 2009)

Does anyone know any contacts who can take me across the border to renew my visitor's visa? I need to do this tomorrow morning if possible. If anyone else is doing a visa run tomorrow morning or would like to join in, please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pretty short notice mate! Just did one a few days back! Have you reached your 30days or are you in your 10 day grace period? if you've just reached 30 days then you have a few days to figure this out, search for the visa run and there's bound to be someone who wants to go around your time.


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi I am looking to do a visa run probably on Saturday morning. Would prefer to get a lift with someone but if enough people need a lift I will drive.


----------



## jaydivinaa (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi there....i would liek to join on sat for the visa run




bigbaddom said:


> Hi I am looking to do a visa run probably on Saturday morning. Would prefer to get a lift with someone but if enough people need a lift I will drive.


----------



## jaydivinaa (Jan 30, 2011)

hello i also need to get my visa run done....but i dont have a car....i share costs for the trip please let me know

cheers



thirty6chambers said:


> Does anyone know any contacts who can take me across the border to renew my visitor's visa? I need to do this tomorrow morning if possible. If anyone else is doing a visa run tomorrow morning or would like to join in, please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

jaydivinaa said:


> Hi there....i would liek to join on sat for the visa run


It will either be Thursday evening or Saturday morning for my trip.


----------



## jaydivinaa (Jan 30, 2011)

sure no problems....i think last time we went together too....
let me know before u leave 
cheers




bigbaddom said:


> It will either be Thursday evening or Saturday morning for my trip.


----------



## jaydivinaa (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi there....

pls let me know if your leaving tomo for the visa run....i would like to join

my no is xxx

cheers

Jay



bigbaddom said:


> It will either be Thursday evening or Saturday morning for my trip.


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

jaydivinaa said:


> Hi there....
> 
> pls let me know if your leaving tomo for the visa run....i would like to join
> 
> ...


Hi I am going to try the 10 day grace period and go 8.30ish Saturday morning.


----------



## jaydivinaa (Jan 30, 2011)

ok cool....i would like to join for the run....last time we met at burjuman
i will be there same place....

pls let me know its its alright

cheers



bigbaddom said:


> Hi I am going to try the 10 day grace period and go 8.30ish Saturday morning.


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

Confirmed visa run 8.30am if any one is interested in sharing costs.


----------



## jaydivinaa (Jan 30, 2011)

hi there

pls let me know as you going tomo morning for the visa run , i would like to join you.

cheers

jay


----------

